# Calling all Skiff Experts... Honest Opinions Needed



## Guest (Sep 25, 2015)

ShallowStalker said:


> All:
> 
> I am currently in the process of selling my 21' center console and looking to down size. I have scoured the internet for all types of skiffs, bay boats, etc. I am a life long owner of boats and know my fair share about most types.
> 
> ...


I would take a look at Panga Marine's 18' Panga with a 75 hp.


----------



## LWalker (Aug 20, 2013)

Tells us more about what you will be doing on the boat. Also, in this style of boat, "shallow" can be defined many ways. How shallow?


----------



## ShallowStalker (Sep 25, 2015)

Absolutely. I will predominantly be using the boat in the Upstate lakes and Coastal rivers of SC. We have fish camp down near Fripp Island, SC that have some great estuaries and shallow spots. The only thing is that the bigger part of the river can have some real chop sometimes, hence the deeper V and "dry" question.

I've looked at Fly Boatworks, East Cape, Bohemian, Lodge, Bossman, Ranger, Ankona and Boggy Creek.

I am really looking for something that will draft 6 to 9", easily pol-able and keeps me somewhat dry.

With that being said, I know that not all of the boats listed fit my price range or wish list. 

Just looking for first hand experience with design, ride and fish-ability.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.boattrader.com/listing/2003-ACTION-CRAFT-1720-Kevlar-102441737

Talk 'em down a few thousand.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

The only East Cape that might fit your budget would be a used Lostman (not super dry, but super skinny) or Caimen. Are you looking for new or used? Tiller or remote steer? A Ranger will be pushing the high end of your draft requirements. I would add a used Maverick HPX-17 to your list, again most likely will be on the high end of your budget depending on year. For the draft requested you'll probably be looking at skiffs with 90 hp (max), but more likely in the 40 to 60 hp range. From your list, East Cape would probably have the best customer service, even on used skiffs. My buddy picked up a demo Bossman Tailspotter for under $24k, it's a good skiff for the money and would fit your needs. I would add Beavertail, specifically the B2's to your list, those can be had for your budget and offer a lot of bang for the buck in terms of draft and performance.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

If you are looking for a new skiff, take a look at the Ankona Cayenne. I couldn't be happier with mine!


----------



## ShallowStalker (Sep 25, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> If you are looking for a new skiff, take a look at the Ankona Cayenne. I couldn't be happier with mine!


Shadowcast,

Thanks for responding! How does this boat handle in moderate bay/river chop? Does it do a good job at keep you somewhat dry?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

With this boat being so sensitive to trim, it is very easy to trim it out to keep it dry. The sweet spot is right behind the second push pole clip. I've had many people out on wet tests who commented how smooth and dry the ride is. With a 60 E-tec on that skiff you will be right in your wheelhouse for price. Shoot me a call or text if you want to talk further 863.860.7250


----------



## ShallowStalker (Sep 25, 2015)

Shadowcast said:


> With this boat being so sensitive to trim, it is very easy to trim it out to keep it dry. The sweet spot is right behind the second push pole clip. I've had many people out on wet tests who commented how smooth and dry the ride is. With a 60 E-tec on that skiff you will be right in your wheelhouse for price. Shoot me a call or text if you want to talk further 863.860.7250


Shadowcast,

Thanks! I'm currently trying to offload my current boat before I can get into a skiff! I will definitely keep you in mind down the road. Do you have any pics of your fully rigged Cayenne? Website pics don't do this boat justice!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

ShallowStalker said:


> Shadowcast,
> 
> Thanks! I'm currently trying to offload my current boat before I can get into a skiff! I will definitely keep you in mind down the road. Do you have any pics of your fully rigged Cayenne? Website pics don't do this boat justice!


Yes I do. Shoot me a text and I can get you pics of every angle you could want. But you gotta get out in one. To see it doesn't do it justice. I also have a build thread in the Bragging Spot on here.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Used East Cape , Lostmen , Caimen ,Fury , proly wettest to driest in that order , but also skinniest to your maxdraft number , but Without question Kevin at East Cape is probably the best customer service in the business , used or new , and yes I said used , top notch outfit


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

ShallowStalker said:


> Absolutely. I will predominantly be using the boat in the Upstate lakes and Coastal rivers of SC. We have fish camp down near Fripp Island, SC that have some great estuaries and shallow spots. The only thing is that the bigger part of the river can have some real chop sometimes, hence the deeper V and "dry" question.
> 
> I've looked at Fly Boatworks, East Cape, Bohemian, Lodge, Bossman, Ranger, Ankona and Boggy Creek.
> 
> ...


Check out the Maverick HPX-V 17. You can find a nice one in the $20K to $25K range.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I live in Charleston and am sort of in The same boat. Sorry for being punny. I'm looking at new but the same logic could be applied to the same boats just a couple years older. I've looked at and ridden in several boats and have several on the list and here is my take. 

Beavertail Strike- almost certainly my next boat. Beavertail has a super dry ride, very shallow draft and great fit and finish. Liz is awesome and when I called 30 minutes before stopping by the shop she didn't hesitate to stop what she was doing and show me around. She was honest and never bashed or put down other manufacturers. After seeing these I was sold.

East cape fury- definitely my second choice, Kevin was as nice as Liz and just as informitative. I really liked the boat but the beavertail's lines and price are what won me over.

Scout 177- if you're not looking for a custom flats skiff this boat is great. You can get a 115 on it and still has a shallow draft. It also is very dry and wide so it would have a lot of room. It also is the only one that is rated for 5 people which would be good for sandbar days. What I didn't like was the front casting deck wasn't flush and it didn't have that wow factor of a custom flats skiff I was looking for.

Ankona Cayenne/copperhead- fantastic shallow water flats skiff. Bare bones, supper shallow, and poles really well. It also has a price point that you could buy new in your budget. I just wanted something with a higher fit and finish, a 90 hp motor, and more of a wow factor. 

May not help but that's the way it worked out for me. Along my hunt I went from being 100% sure I wanted each of these boats, I'd recommend any of them but for me eith the area and way I fish as well as my time spent with the lady going to the sandbar, the beavertail is the boat I'm going to put my money on.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I'd look to the Action Craft type hull, Capt Bob Lemay has a Mav Master Angler that rides great in a chop and runs with a 90 hp. I really like that ride and you can find them in various price ranges as they have been around since the 80's. 

You dont mention poling the boat, are you going to use a pushpole? I think that answer will drive your choice alot.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Ankona Cayenne/copperhead- fantastic shallow water flats skiff. Bare bones, supper shallow, and poles really well. It also has a price point that you could buy new in your budget. I just wanted something with a higher fit and finish, a 90 hp motor, and more of a wow factor.



I have owned a Copperhead and currently run a Cayenne, a few friends have Strikes. 

I can tell you that the Copperhead and Cayenne will definitely float shallower than most skiffs listed above. 

Don't underestimate the fit and finish in a Copperhead or Cayenne. Walk up to a Copperhead and open any of the hatches, cleanest fit and finish in the market with finished inner hatches and compartments, no bare fiberglass anywhere. 

Someone like myself who spends 80% of the time poling in water less than a foot deep, and 100% of the time poling, I like a skiff that has more glide and is lighter on the pole. 

Oh yeah, my skiffs definitely have wow factor....


Cayenne:


















Shadowcast 17:

















Copperhead:









Both of my old Copperheads side by side:

















Inside hatch of my Copperhead:


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Have to agree with what Paint said - for the price, Ankona is hard to beat. Hey, if you have the cash and want a wow factor, buy Hells Bay or Chittum if you are really a high roller. But if you want the best bang for the buck, a modestly priced boat that performs well is a solid choice.

The Strike is a good looking boat - I demoed one and considered it. It was just a bit more than I wanted to spend at the time because I wanted to restore my center console as well. But also, the Strike is good at certain things. If you are fishing super skinny all the time and expect sub 6", it won't be for you. It is more of a 7.5" boat - that extra 1.5" makes a world of difference if you are fishing back lakes, which is a lot of what we do here in TX.

On the Fury, I fished out of one for two days and thought it was good, but other boats are higher on my list. I felt it skated a lot on pole and didn't track well. But that is just me - many love it.

Demo what you can, don't get married to one maker and talk to actual owners of the boats (search for guides or actual owners, reach out - unbiased opinions are key). Can you get it fixed under warranty near by? If you have engine troubles, who do you take it to? What's the resale on it? But don't worry if you end up finding it wasn't what you thought it would be and you should have chose another - the boat you get isn't like a wife - a boat is easier to get rid of if you don't like it and costs a whole lot less. Unless you go with that Chittum for the wow factor.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Live in Charleston as well , and run the Lostmen with a two stroke , and with the 6 ft tides can get way up in and almost pole over wet grass to get out , it's super stable , little wet on the ride , some friends have an osprey , and another has a btx offset con sole which I think is the same hull just different setup, drier ride and shallow draft as well , know some guys with EC vantages that can only get to 75% of the fish but their great in the harbor, it's all good , its fishing , just gotta decide what you like to do most


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

coconutgroves said:


> the boat you get isn't like a wife - a boat is easier to get rid of if you don't like it and costs a whole lot less.


Ain't that the truth brother! With what it cost me to get rid of the first wife, I could have had a small fleet of HBs or Chittums…..

I agree it's hard to beat Ankona for bang for your buck. Might want to look at Cayo too.


----------



## Mellowjd (Oct 5, 2015)

DBStoots said:


> Check out the Maverick HPX-V 17. You can find a nice one in the $20K to $25K range.


Where can I find this? Looking for this exact boat but all I am seeing is in the 45k range.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Mellowjd said:


> Where can I find this? Looking for this exact boat but all I am seeing is in the 45k range.


I just sold mine for $27,250. Check the Maverick Owner's Forum. There have been a couple for sale recently.


----------



## azarep (Mar 23, 2013)

I would wait until Ankona comes out with their 20ft model sometime next year. Big flats boat attitude but still drafts in your range. Just an idea!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Mellowjd said:


> Where can I find this? Looking for this exact boat but all I am seeing is in the 45k range.


Here is one : http://www.mbcforum.com/showtopic.php?tid/62514/


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

And here is a tunnel version for $15k http://www.mbcforum.com/showtopic.php?tid/62476/


----------



## millerrep (Apr 14, 2014)

2 cents worth. You say deeper v and dry ride. Micoskifrers are mostly flat tramsom fellows. 3 or 4 cylinder, will determine some of the choices. I fished with Capt. Lemay, his 17 maverick with modern etec 90 works, no speed demon, but a good ride and efficient on fuel.. Deeper v ?? 400 lbs or 900 + . I may never own another 4or6 cylinder , so choices on open water skiff are limited, to a degree.


----------

